# The upside down building in Orlando



## pal (May 9, 2005)

I saw this on holiday. can anybody tell me what it is ?


----------



## Blunther (Nov 13, 2002)

WonderWorks on International Drive, built in the 90s.

http://www.wqed.org/tv/specials/unusual/wonderworks/index.shtml


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

lol. Never heard of it but I just found a photo. Bizarre!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

what's this :eek2:


----------



## jak ali (Mar 2, 2005)

anyone has an idea what type of architecture for such buildings called? (the crooked house, upside down building ..etc,)


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is realy upside down :eek2:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

thats cool n interesting


----------



## jak ali (Mar 2, 2005)

ok i guess it is called deconstructivism


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder how the inside looks like.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

jak ali said:


> ok i guess it is called deconstructivism


 :lol:


----------



## jak ali (Mar 2, 2005)

> Arpels Quote:


 :hahaha: :hahaha: funny!! what makes u so lol ? so.. what is this type of architecture called if u know??


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

?!!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

isn't this some sort of tourist attraction?


----------



## pal (May 9, 2005)

it is an interactive amusement attraction


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

jak ali said:


> :hahaha: :hahaha: funny!! what makes u so lol ? so.. what is this type of architecture called if u know??


 is correct that name kay:


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

It's an attraction. The interior is just like any other building. It's just the facade. 

Here is the web site: http://www.wonderworksonline.com/























































 



Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

ha ha.. i want to see this building


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2003)

There's one of these attractions (may or may not be of the same company) in the Wisconsin Dells. Stupid as hell if you ask me.


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

vow :eek2: 

creative!


----------



## cwilson758 (Jul 20, 2004)

they have the same building in Cancun


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

That's really cool I would love to live there


----------



## maccoinnich (Jun 1, 2005)

jak ali said:


> anyone has an idea what type of architecture for such buildings called? (the crooked house, upside down building ..etc,)


Quirky Post-Modernist Crap is the official term.


----------

